
Signs of Life Found on Venus - occamschainsaw
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dUWrpm80WHsJ:https://earthsky.org/%3Fp%3D343883+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
======
occamschainsaw
I apologize for the Google Cache link. It might be embargoed and link removed.
BBC is expected to make a big announcement on Monday[1]. Other signs on Astro
Twitter also point to this discovery[2,3]. Archive link[4]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/BBCStargazing/status/1304010713195839493...](https://twitter.com/BBCStargazing/status/1304010713195839493?s=20)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/paulsanderson/status/1304909194701619202](https://twitter.com/paulsanderson/status/1304909194701619202)

[3]
[https://twitter.com/astroshrey/status/1304640981749436417?s=...](https://twitter.com/astroshrey/status/1304640981749436417?s=20)

[4] [http://archive.is/w6kL4](http://archive.is/w6kL4)

------
MilnerRoute
When I Google that headline, Google still pulls up a link to Earth & Sky which
begins with the same lede. ("As far as scientists know, there are only two
ways to produce it, either artificially in a lab, or by certain kinds of
microbes that live in oxygen-free....") But then the page doesn't load.

[https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=Has+mic...](https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=Has+microbial+life+been+found+on+Venus%3F)

